# Über LPT1 Fax schicken



## Bleem (30. Januar 2004)

Tach auch...

Meine Anbiendung ist von INODE und hab ein FAX an mein LPT1 geschlossen
Kann ich da direkt vom PC aus Fax schicken ? wenn ja wie?


danke


----------



## BlaBla-HH (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich nehme mal an, dass Du bei INODE einen ADSL-Zugang hast?! 
Über ADSL kannst Du keine Faxsignale versenden, da Du ja auch keine Telefonleitung benutzt. Bei einer ADSL-Verbindung wird eine Netzwerkverbindung genutzt, die nichts mit einer herkömmlichen Telefonleitung zu tun hat. Deshalb wird zwischen ADSL-Modem und NTBA auch ein Splitter zwischengeschaltet, der die Signale, aus Deinem Telefonanschluss, für die ADSL-Verbindung "übersetzt". Falls Du jedoch einen Drucker hast, der auch gleichzeitig ein Faxmodem hat, kannst Du selbstverständlich das Gerät, welches einen Telefonanschlussport haben wird, entweder per analoger, oder per ISDN-Verbindung mit Deinem Telefonanschluss verbinden und dann faxen machen.


----------

